# Please help



## klp010102 (Feb 18, 2009)

New to pain...can you code 99100 or Physical status codes when using pain codes?


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 18, 2009)

No.  CPT code 99100 is an "add-on" code and is only billable with anesthesia codes.

Julie, CPC


----------



## klp010102 (Feb 19, 2009)

Once again thank you.....thank goodness I didnt use them.


----------

